# Lunks to other Tolkien sites



## Deleted member 31872 (Oct 21, 2020)

Do we have a thread that contains links to other Tolkien websites?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Oct 21, 2020)

Hi, if any are still active, members previously listed their sites in this forum:



https://www.thetolkienforum.com/forums/member-web-sites.59/


----------



## Olorgando (Oct 21, 2020)

Erestor Arcamen said:


> Hi, if any are still active, members previously listed their sites in this forum:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.thetolkienforum.com/forums/member-web-sites.59/


Hi EA, if I read this post of yours correctly ...



https://www.thetolkienforum.com/threads/member-websites.23649/post-517642



... that would mean websites maintained by members themselves, but not sites like Council of Elrond or Arwen-Undomiel?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Oct 22, 2020)

Correct. We do not have a linked list of other sites other than those posted by members.


----------



## Halasían (Oct 25, 2020)

"Lunks" 😆


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Oct 25, 2020)

Just a reminder, Hiril Arwen, that you can edit your thread title. I don't think mods can do it.

I could be wrong there; it might just be because I'm a


----------



## Olorgando (Oct 25, 2020)

At least awkward and stupid can apply to links too, content-wise - don't I know (mostly in retrospect).


----------



## Halasían (Oct 25, 2020)

Hiril Arwen said:


> Do we have a thread that contains links to other Tolkien websites?



I should stop being a Lunk and be nice to new folk.
As you can see Hiril Arwen, there are a few Lunks here on TTF as Squint-Eye, Orlo-Gandolorian, and I have demonstrated. We can point to other sites as well (Arwen Undomiel, Council of Elrond, The One Ring dot com, Hall of Fire, etc...)


----------



## Olorgando (Oct 25, 2020)

Now that S-eS has established a dictionary definition of what a lunk is ... could we change the topic, please? 😒


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Oct 25, 2020)

Seems like SES is causing the TTF lunks to become self-aware 😁


----------



## Olorgando (Oct 25, 2020)

Erestor Arcamen said:


> Seems like SES is causing the TTF lunks to become self-aware 😁


Who asked you to butt in, puppy? 😜


----------

